# Old newbie...here to get my ass kicked



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2016)

Here I am...AGAIN. I know I can stick with it this time. I went through a divorce...wandered through here once or twice...got remarried and had 3 more babies. The body needs a lot of work. Time to get back to business!

I sure have missed you guys. Although I don't see a lot of my friends around anymore   I plan on being here awhile this time. Time to get to know you all. 

It feels soooo good!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome back! 

Place needs a tombstone but there are still a few skeletons rattling around!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 3, 2016)

welcome back!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Aug 4, 2016)

Im fairly new here, but good to see you back here, we need more females on these boards!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Place needs a tombstone but *there are still a few skeletons rattling around*!



Somebody call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2016)

OMG! It's ALBOB! 
Hi, Ms Buff!


----------

